# Lyft primetime is a scam



## UberSucks23 (Jan 29, 2016)

you don't know what the PT is until after the ride is completed and I'm getting real tired of this shit 
Never know what rate I'm driving pax at. Always pleasantly surprised when you hit a jackpot ride


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's predictable.... But very limited except during/to cover guarantees

And pax scam it a lot


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

it really is awful, so many times I've been dicked over not knowing. I will say this, there has also been a few times where i got surprise PT on regular daytime shifts. Mainly because i keep uber app open and lyft in background. Also not all PT shows on our map. But seriously, why wont they fix this? Makes me think they steal from us...


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

PT is only really worth it if the pax is traveling more than a few miles. Don't fret or chase PT just figure out what works for you. I recently tried the guaranteed hourly rate and saw it wasn't worth it for the most part. With the hourly guarantee, you don't get the Power Driver bonus on those hours. I usually made the guarantee money during those hours or really close. And those hours and money made are not covered by the PD bonus.

It also cramped my style enticing me to work hours and times I did not want to work, but my greed got the best of me.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

most passengers know enough to wait until it's over so anytime you see a PT Red Square you can be assured you won't get any rides from that area.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Adieu said:


> And pax scam it a lot


This....

The amount of misplaced pins I receive, goes up when I'm in or around small PT zones.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I don't drive during rush hours. I work early mornings, 6-11am then a couple hrs in evening. I usually stop driving for the day after I make $100 in fares. I work 7 days a week.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Never drive Lyft when it's busy... ALWAYS drive Uber when it's busy. Lyft is a joke with it's PT.... You have better odds of winning the lottery than you do getting a fair deal from Lyft. The system is set up to trick drivers into taking low paying fares at peak hours, when Uber is at 2.0+ Lyft is playing games with 250% "maybe" zones which they don't pay out on. Lyft is ALL about deceiving the drivers so passenger will call for Lyft rides while Uber is surging. NEVER NEVER NEVER drive Lyft while it's busy, Lyft is stealing from you shamelessly.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Chicago88 said:


> Never drive Lyft when it's busy... ALWAYS drive Uber when it's busy. Lyft is a joke with it's PT.... You have better odds of winning the lottery than you do getting a fair deal from Lyft. The system is set up to trick drivers into taking low paying fares at peak hours, when Uber is at 2.0+ Lyft is playing games with 250% "maybe" zones which they don't pay out on. Lyft is ALL about deceiving the drivers so passenger will call for Lyft rides while Uber is surging. NEVER NEVER NEVER drive Lyft while it's busy, Lyft is stealing from you shamelessly.


Yep, Lyft is missing out big time. 
Last night it was getting ready to surge big on uber XL and I got a plus ping to an area I really don't like to pick up from. I let it go then switched to the rider app to see it was dark pink in that area. I would of taken it if I had known. 
So I just kept uber on the rest of the night and had several 5+surge pings

Lyft will never win drivers by hiding the price. I only take Lyft when uber is not surging.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

I drove Lyft only last night and landed some great 350% fares. I wanted to avoid Uber because there were a ton of Uber Pools due to July Pool pass. 

Now, the whole Boston area was hot pink for long time and I was well within that zone. PT only works when it's a LARGE sustained demand. Otherwise, it just disappears too quick and you can get fooled.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Chicago88 said:


> Never drive Lyft when it's busy.. *Lyft is ALL about deceiving the drivers* so passenger will call for Lyft rides while Uber is surging. NEVER NEVER NEVER drive Lyft while it's busy, Lyft is stealing from you shamelessly.


Lyft is an expert at deceiving potential passengers too! The "estimate" of how far away the driver is, is always an overly optimistic estimate. I make sure to point this out (in a humorous way) to passengers when they get in the car, whether they say anything or not, about my tardy arrival.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I rarely work the bar closing surge time hit when I do it's only on lyft. The surge is about the same on both but I've not had good luck with uber passangers during surge times. I get a ton of no shows, no answer etc... With lyft it seems like they're always just ready to go where they're supposed to be. I know my city well enough that I know the surge areas however I do have a second phone and it has my wife's account on it so I can always quickly plug in the address and see what the sure is at that location. If it's not a good surge I can cancel the ride


----------

